# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  طلب المساعدة لاختيار أفضل البرامج للسيرفر

## laith

*بسمه تعالى* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد*
*وفقكم الله نحن نحتاج الى المساعدة لاختيار البرامج المناسبة* 
*لمواقعنا التي سيتم نقلها الى سيرفرات في داخل الحسينية*
*ولكم الآجر والثواب ومحرم الحرام على الابواب وشكرا لكم*
*1 . ما هو أفضل برنامج وندو سيرفر من البرامج ادناه ؟*
*2 . ما هو أفضل برنامج انتي فايرس من الشركات ادناه ؟*
*3 . من المعروف ان الشركات ادناه لديها برامج كثيرة  .. فاي برنامج نستعمل ؟*
*4 . هل يمكن ربط السيرفر بالانترنيت دون الحاجة الى برنامج الاباشي أو غيره وكيف يكون ذلك ؟*
*5 . ما هي أهم النقاط التي يجب مراعاتها عند تضبيط برنامج الاباشي ؟*

*1 . برامج الوندو سيرفر
Microsoft Windows Server 2008 Standard Edition
Microsoft® Windows® Server 2008, Enterprise Edition 
Microsoft® Windows® Server 2008, Standard x64 Edition 
Microsoft® Windows® Server 2008, Enterprise x64 Edition 
Microsoft® Windows® Server 2008, Datacenter x64 Edition 
Microsoft® Windows® Server 2003 R2, Standard Edition SP2 
Microsoft® Windows® Server 2003 R2, Standard x64 Edition SP2 
Microsoft® Windows® Server 2003 R2, Enterprise Edition SP2 
Microsoft® Windows® Server 2003 R2, Enterprise x64 Edition SP2 
Microsoft® Windows® Server 2003, Datacenter x64 Edition 
Microsoft® Small Business Server 2003 R2 med SP2, Standard Edition 
Microsoft® Small Business Server 2003 R2 med SP2, Premium Edition 
Microsoft® Windows® Server 2008 x64, Small Business Standard Edition
*
*2 . قسم من شركات الانتي فايرس والحميات الآخرى*
*Symantec Norton ... AVG ... Trend Micro ...  McFee ... F-Secure ... Panda*

*4 . Apache*

----------


## Hussain.T

للأسف ما عندي معلومات للمساعدة

ان شاء الله الأعضاء يساعدوك

تحياتي

----------

